# High TSH TPO



## dhzjhb (May 25, 2010)

What do you think these numbers suggest to you?

TSH 9.16
Thyroxine T4 6.0
T3 Uptake 33
Free Thyroxine 2.0
Thyroid Peroxidase TPO 52
Antithyroglobulin <20
Magnesum Serum 2.2

It seems everything is in range but TSH and TPO, both high. Doctor said that thyroid wasn't functioning. Put me on levothyroxin 50.

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

His a wise doctor!


----------

